# Lead fish made by a talented person on YouTube



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought I would share this video. 

The work shown in this video is NOT mine! I thought the person who made them did a great job though. 

I thought it might inspire some of the crafty talented people of the community. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q58-...GSpkXlJB7DDie0-w&index=176&feature=plpp_video

Enjoy


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

I watched it. Really creative, pretty and interesting! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i want to make betta's out of clay, and paint them over  sadly i have no clay >.>" but that was really nice though


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

He did a nice job.


----------

